# Office visit/ultrasound denial



## teri larisey (Jan 23, 2012)

I am receiving denials on my E/M 99214 when billing it with Ultrasound code 76830 from some insurance companies. Others, however, are still paying both codes. I have tried to bill the E/M with modifier 25 as well, but still it is denied. Any suggestions on how to get the E/M service paid? I've checked the CPT book and it does not say that the E/M is included in the U/S code.


----------



## dobsonphillips (Jan 23, 2012)

If you could please supply the wording from the denial, I may be able to help you out. 
Thanks


----------



## teri larisey (Jan 23, 2012)

The wording says "This is not a separately reimbursable service or supply".


----------

